# 6 string guitar tuned to B - string gauge?



## MegaMario

Maybe this is a very common question here... but I could not find it here on the first few pages.

I want to tune my "regular" guitar to B. It's a Ibanez RG320 with a floydrose-style bridge. 
What is the best string gauge to get? I was thinking about a 7 string set and just leave the highest string off (obviously) Or, put a 6 string baritone set on it... but the thickest baritone string is significantly heavier than the B string of a 7 string set. 

Anyone advice on this?

P.S. I prefer heavier strings than standard. My E-tuned guitars have either 012 sets or a hybrid set, think EB Slinky top heavy bottom.


----------



## Winspear

7 string sets actually have a really mismatched low string. Many people here agree and prefer to use something like between 58-66 alongside a set of 10s, for example.
So depending what baritone set you are looking at, it's probably good. I would personally suggest a 64.


----------



## meisterjager

I use a .059 for my low B, and a .062 for when I tune to A. 25.5" scale.

It's pretty subjective.


----------



## MegaMario

EtherealEntity said:


> 7 string sets actually have a really mismatched low string.



That's exactly what I thought... 

I was looking at a Ernie Ball Baritone set with a 72 B. But, is that going to fit the little holes in my tuners? 

Thanks for the reply's BTW.


----------



## Razzy

MegaMario said:


> That's exactly what I thought...
> 
> I was looking at a Ernie Ball Baritone set with a 72 B. But, is that going to fit the little holes in my tuners?
> 
> Thanks for the reply's BTW.



a .72 would be CRAZY for a low B. Honestly, a .60 should be PERFECTLY fine, and still fit through the tuner.


----------



## josh pelican

.072 is a bit much. A lot of people use .074 for F#.


----------



## MegaMario

Oh... I did a quick re-research to the tuning of a baritone and you guys are right... 72 for a B seems way to heavy.

Any suggestions for string brands that make good "B tuning-sets" ?

I live in the Netherlands and I only know the really big brands like Ernie Ball and Dean Markley etc.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah 72 is a bit heavy..
Have a look at these D'addario sets.
DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL148 Extra Heavy 12-60
DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL158 Baritone Guitar Light 13-62
DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » XL157 Bartione Guitar Medium 14-68

I'd go for the middle 13-62, but from your preference of 12s over mine of 10s, I'd go for 14-68 if I were you. I believe 68 is the largest that will fit in most tuners (may take a wee bit of 'filing' with an old string).


----------



## MegaMario

Alright thanks! That set looks alright...

What about this set?: DEAN MARKLEY 2504C LTHB - Thomann UK Cyberstore

That set has the same gauge as my E-tuned guitars but with the added 7th string. 
I'm a bit worried that a baritone-set is not going to give me a good result. That Da'addario set (middle one) has a slight different high-end.

[Edit: Ah well, maybe I'll try both of those sets... that's the only way to know what works best for me]


----------



## Winspear

That looks really good. On 6 string I personally prefer normal sets (10-46) instead of heavy bottom, but if that's what you like then that is a good set. The 60 should be fine, but I think you might not like it if you like 52's in E. 
I tune to Ab 7 string with 11-49+66 and the 66 feels perfect next to the 49.


----------



## MegaMario

ok. thanks! 
Maybe I'll just order a few thick strings (single strings) I can swap out for B's... In that way I can put the standard E-set that I already like on it except the 1st string and look what gauge B I like best. It might take some time to adjust the Floyd... but I think this is most simple way to figure it out.


----------



## anthonyfaso

I use D'addario XL116 11-52 and they sound great in B.


----------



## MegaMario

Hm I think 52 is to light for me...


----------



## josh pelican

I have either a .052 or a .056 (I'm in Bb). It's not too bad, but I might go a bit thicker myself.

You should get a few singles and try 'em out to find your flavor. .052, .056, .058, .060...


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx

.056, and a pack of 10-46 w/out the 10


----------



## SpiritCrusher

use .58 or maybe .56, .56 is definately on the lighter side.....
ive effectively tuned to B with .52 its not the best, but my .52 set does everything from standard to drop B


----------



## Dvaienat

Use the Ernie Ball LTHB 10-52 you are using, take out the high e and use a 70 for the low B. A 70 in B balances perfectly with a 52 in E. 

13-17-30-42-52-70


----------



## GATA4

I use EB Beefy Slinky (11-54) and I like it just fine...I can get pretty low action without sacrificing too much punch, and my guitar is around a 25" scale. You sound like you want a bit more though, so I would recommend going for 56-60.


----------



## elrrek

I use 13-56 on a Epiphone Les Paul at 24 5/8 and the same on a Jackson JJ4 at 25 1/2. I tune in C and for that it is tight and I drop down to B sometimes and it works fine for me.

Drop A# with the same strings was a fit loose on the A# but manageable.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

xMaNgOxKusHx said:


> .056, and a pack of 10-46 w/out the 10



This is what I'm using currently on my Destroyer. I'm using Drop B. But I feel that the 56 is a bit too heavy for me. So I might switch up to a 54 or 52.


----------



## Humanoid

From 12-56 to 13-60/62. Depends on how you like your strings.
Be sure that only the two thinnest strings are plain.


----------



## devolutionary

uhh I got a .63-.13 D'Addario set for my standard A/dropped G settings. I run a .54-.11 for dropped B. Clearly your mileage may vary substantially, but any tighter and I find bending becoming an incredible pain.


----------



## Joospocks

I use the .062-.013 D'Addario baritone set for Standard B (BEADGF#B) or Drop A. The strings are pretty inexpensive locally from our Long & McQuade store. Or if you _really_ like heavy strings they make a .068-.014 set too, but that's a little excessive IMO. A friend had that set on his long scale dano baritone, and the tension was really excessive!


----------



## Pendant

I use the Ernie Ball Slinky .056 - .012 ones on Drop Bb, and they're really not too strong, but still nicely playable.


----------



## Gemmeadia

I use these strings for my 6. I can comfortably tune to drop G#. 12-60. You would definitely be able to tune to drop B. I actually used to use 10-52 for drop B-A# and it was in the sweet spot.

DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL148 Extra Heavy 12-60


----------



## potatohead

I'd probably go 13-17-22p-34-46-60, somewhere around there.

len 25.5"
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
F,# .017" PL == 14.76#
D, .022" PL == 15.57#
A,, .034" NW == 17.6#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
B,,, .060" NW == 17.09#
total == 97.89#

Or maybe this if you like LT/HB setup

len 25.5"
B, .012" PL == 13.11#
F,# .016" PL == 13.08#
D, .021" PL == 14.22#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .048" NW == 18.93#
B,,, .062" NW == 18.15#
total == 97.03#


----------



## Saber_777

Ernie Ball Heavy Top skinny bottom, or the Dunlop HeavyCore(I have never used, but I want to really bad)


----------



## saovi

If you like staying with a standard .012 - .053 set, approximate string tensions for a 25 1/2 inch scale length are:

E4 .012 = 10.59kg
B3 .016 = 10.57kg
G3 .024 = 13.71kg
D3 .032 = 13.85kg
A2 .042 = 13.58kg
E2 .053 = 11.82kg

total = 74.12kg

If you want the string tensions to pretty much feel the same as drop tunings, you could try the following which at first seems a bit radical but the heavier low string sounds great and it pretty much plays the same as the .012 set above:

B3 .016 = 10.57kg
F3# .021 = 10.24kg
D3 .031 = 13.07kg
A2 .042 = 13.58kg
E2 .056 = 13.17kg
B1 .072 = 11.64kg

total == 72.27kg


----------



## MegaMario

Right... I playing in B now :-D
I bought a Dean Markley LTHB 7-string set with a 60 for the low B and the .10 left off. 
It took me a while to get the intonation right... but all is fine now. 

Rockin'!


----------



## punisher911

I just put on some D'Addario .013-.056 Jazz Mediums on my 25.5 strat. The tension in B Standard/Drop A is fine. Sound is good too.


----------

